# Rhinegold Reviews?



## Django Pony (21 February 2010)

Hi,
I'm considering buying a Rhinegold Torrent rug. Does anyone have one? Are they any good? If not can anyone recommend a suitable alternative lightweight (no fill), waterpoof, turnout rug at a reasonable price?
Thanks!


----------



## HayleyandBob (21 February 2010)

Thay arnt to bad but theres no velcro at the front in some of them so i find they rub 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 If you get one with velcro then it would be ok as long as your horse doesnt like to rip his rugs


----------



## Django Pony (21 February 2010)

Thanks. Can you recommend one with velcro? x


----------



## HayleyandBob (21 February 2010)

Full neck or normal? 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Premier equine- have one on sale atm! very reasonable price!
Mark todd- bit more pricey 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Amigo- can get them very cheap on ebay
Axiom Rugs on ebay

Cant think of others atm!
x


----------



## Izzwizz (21 February 2010)

Personally wouldnt bother with Rhinegold rugs.  Amigo Summer liteweight turnouts were £29.50 last year and I was very impressed with mine.  Does have velcro at the front and no filling as you want.
After that I like Weatherbeeta rugs, the Landa lite is good.


----------



## Theresa_F (22 February 2010)

I personally like the Shires rugs - I have them in no fill, 100, 250 and 350 weights - very waterproof and for me, it is the generous neck and chest that is the key as I have a clydesdale and gypsy cob which are chunky types.

I have also used the Amigos and do have one that still fits Farra's neck.  Very good rugs but if you have a horse with a big neck and chest, they can not fit so well or be too tight.

I also have used the Weatherbeetas and again, very good rugs, lasted well, waterproof and also more generous in the neck and chest than some other brands.


----------



## Janeyg (22 February 2010)

Weatherbeeta Landa Lites are great, my ponies have them on for a lot of the year and they wear really well.  Weatherbeeta now also do a genero which is a cheaper version I think and they seem good as well.


----------



## Toffee44 (22 February 2010)

My experience with rhinegold rugs = no mane left and rips everywhere. My friend used them hated them.


----------



## crazycoloured (22 February 2010)

iv had rhinegold rugs in the past and found them awful they leak aswell.iv also used weatherbeeta and found then not up to scratch either until i invested in a fal-pro and it has been the best turnout rug i have ever bought.got it quite cheap off e-bay and am really pleased with it,would definately buy another one


----------

